# Materials (تصنيف المواد هندسيآ وأيضا انواع الروابط)



## أحمد رأفت (16 أغسطس 2009)

Introduction to Materials​ 
substance of which somthing is composed or made .
Types of Materials: 
1- metal
Metalic Materials :Which material Containe Metal elements 
(Iron,Copper,...)
Non Metallic Material : which non contain metals
(Oxygen,nitrogen,...)
metallic elements can be divedid to ferrous & non ferrous metalls​ 
2-Polymeric material :
3- Ceramics Materials​


----------



## mtzkhirt (16 أغسطس 2009)

اقدم بكم كتب ممتازة
Introduction to composite materials 

+

Composite materials


----------



## lolos (18 أغسطس 2009)

يبنى انا الديب ايميلى ××××××××××××××


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أغسطس 2009)

*material 2 المحاضرة الثانية (تصنيف المواد هندسيآ وأيضا انواع الروابط)*

Materials
Science​تصنيف المواد هندسيآ وأيضا انواع الروابط​Types of materials Engineering​Ceramics 
وهى تنقسم الى 
Tradional Ceramic & Engineering Ceramic ​Polymaric  ​وهى تنقسم الى ​Plastic & Elastomers​Metals​وهى تنقسم الى كما موضح بالأسفل فى الصورة وهى أيضا ملحقة فى المرفقات​




​
Types of bonds

Ionic bonds
وهى تكون فى المواد الفلزية والغير فلزية
involves a metal and a non-metal ion through electrostatic attraction






Covalent bonds
 وهى روابط تساهمية حيث يتم تشارك بذرة واحدة على ألأقل 














Metallic bonding

وهى الروابط التى تجذب بعضها البعض داخل المادة, وهى ايضا من اقوى انواع الروابط 
is the electromagnetic interaction between delocalized electrons​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 أغسطس 2009)

*الصور - المرفقات*

انا اسف انى نسيت اوضع الصور مع الموضوع وانا وضعتهم بالمرفقات 
ويارب اكون بفيد بحاجـتة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندس أحمد رأفت على الموضوع

وهي محاضرة مختصرة مفيدة وجيدة

وهناك تصانيف للمواد من حيث الخواص الميكانيكية. 
وسوف ارجع للموضوع .

تم دمج المحاضرتين لتوحيد الموضوع

وتنسيق الأفكار للمطّلعين .

بارك الله فيك . وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*material المحاضرة الثالثة (البنية البلورية )*

Crystal Structure​ 

أهمية البنية البلورية تمكن فى ترتيب الذرات والجزيئات للمادة​ 

حيث يوجد 14 نوع أو شكل للبنية البلورية ويكونو تحت 7 تصنيفات وهم 
Cubic 
Ttragonal
Rhombohedral
Hexagonal
Orthorhombic 
Monoclinic
Triclinic
لكننا نتعامل مع 3 أواع فقط وهم 


 

Coordination Number: CN for B.C.C = 8​ 

CN for F.C.C =12​ 

CN for H.C.P = 12
Atomic Packing Factor APF​ 




​ 


APF = B.C.C: 0.68​

APF = F.C.C:0.74​

APF= H.C.P: 0.74​

مثال على كيفية حساب معامل ألأزدحام الذرى​

APF​

Calculte APF for the B.C.C Unit Cell​





Atomic Positions in Cubic Unit Cells​


& ​


Deriction in Cubic Unit Cells​

وهى لتحديد موقع الذرات والمستويات 


مثال​






ياريت لو ناقص حاجة تقولولى علشان اكملة 
وانا رفعت الصور تانى علشان لو وقعت من موقع الرفع


----------



## اراس الكردي (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع
وياريت عند كتابة المحاضرة ان تضيف اليها روابط المحاضرات السابقة مع اسمائها


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*Materials 4 المحاضرة الرابعة (تصلب المواد البلورية Soldification)*

Solidification Crystalline​​ تجمد المعادن والسبائك أو تصلب هو عملية صناعية هامة حيث أن التصلب معناه هو تحول الماده من وضعية سائلة الى وضعية صلبة​​مرفق محاضرة أخرى عن التصلب Soldification ​​​
Types of Soldification​​1-Nuclei 2- Growth​​

​وهذة الصورة توضح كيفية التحول من ​​Nuclei to Growth and Grain Strucure ​​1-Nucleation​​وهو نموا ذرات وجزيئات المعدن السائل لكى تتصلب ويكون حجمة صغير جدآ ولآيقال علية ​​Nuclei ​​ألآ اذا كان جمة أكبر من ​​Critical Size r*​​اما أذا كان حجمة أصغر من ذلك تسمى ​​embryo ​​Types of nucleation​​A-Homogeneous ​​​وهوا يحدث فى المعادن النقية اسفل درجة حرارة التجمد​​When a pure liquid metals is cooled below its equilibrium freezing temperature, numerous homogeneous nuclei are create by slow moving atoms bonding together.​​For a nucleus to be stable so that it can grow into a crystal, it must reach a critical size r*​​ويخضع هذا الجزء الى نوعين من الطاقة وهما الطاقة الحجمية والطاقة السطحية ويتم تحديد الطاقة الكلية عن طريق ذلك القانون ​​



​​​​B- Heterogeneous ​​وهذا النوع ينمو على ألأسطح الخارجية والمعادن التى تحتوى شوائب وغير قابلة للذوبان وتكون طاقة أقل من ان تسمح لة ان تكون متزنة ​​



​​
2- Growth of Crystal​​وهو بأختصار شديد بعد ثبات حالة ألأتزان سواء كانت متجانسة أو غير متجانسة يتم ألأتى​​Nuclei grow into Crystals​​وانا أسف جدآ لأنى قصرت فية لأنة بصراحة مش قليلة لأن بعد ذلك يتم تكوين ​​Grain Structure, Grain boundaries and types of grain boundaries​​1- Equiaxed Grains​​2- Columnar Grains​​​​وألف شكر للمهندس أو ألأدارة التى جمعت مواضيعى السابقة وانا بصراحة معرفشى هوا مين​​وألف ألف شكر لأستاذى بالمعهد العالى للتكنولجيا - جامعه بنها ​​أ.د/ عـادل علم الدين ​​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*Materials 5 المحاضرة الخامسة (عيوب المواد البلورية Crystalls Defects)*

Crystalline Defects

عيوب المواد البلورية وهناك أربع أنواع ولكن معظم ملتحدث عنة الكتب والجامعات اثنان فقط 
وهما ​1. point defects​​2.  line defects (dislocations)​​3.  external surfaces and grain boundaries or Planar defects​​4. bulk defects​​وأخرين يقولون​​Zero Defect & One Demensions​​وهكذا​​ point defects​​Types ​​ý Vacancy: atom is missing from a normal lattice point.
وهى الفراغات التى تحدث بين الجزيئات أى لآيوجد ذرات فى هذا المكان
ý Substituionalcies: occurs when a lattice point atom is replaced by stronger atom.
وهى أقتحام ذرات من نفس المادة الى اماكن غير اماكنة
ý Interstitialcies or self-interstitialcy: occurs when a stronger atom is fitted into the structure.
وهى ايضا اقتحام الذرات لكنة ذرات غريبة أو شوائب
Frenkel defect: وهى أن تحل الذرة مكان أخرى​





line defects 

وهذا العيب مهم جدا لعمليات التشكيل و هذا العيب يحدث اثناء عملية التصلب
ومنة نوعين 
Edge & Screw
والحافة من ايضآ نوعين يأخذو شكل حرف التتى T العدلة تكون سالبة أى ألأزاحة سالبة والمقلوبة تكون موجبة
وعند أتحادهما معا يكون مايسمى بفناء ألأنخلآعات وهذا يقلل من كثافة ألأنخلآع ويزيد من حجم الحبيبات مما يسهل عمليات التشكيل












grain boundaries 

وهى تنتج اثناء التجمد وتكون عند الفواصل 
This usually occurs when two crystals begin growing separately and then meet.

bulk defects
وأخرين يقولو Voids نتيجة الى الفراغات الحجمية 
Bulk defects occur on a much bigger scale than the rest of the crystal defects discussed in this section. However, for the sake of completeness and since they do affect the movement of dislocations, a few of the more common bulk defects will be mentioned. Voids are regions where there are a large number of atoms missing from the lattice. 






الحمد الله أنتهت هذة المحاضرة
يارب أكون بفـيـد 



​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 سبتمبر 2009)

* 

 محاضرات مفيدة 
تم دمج المحاضرات 1-5 لتوحيد الموضوع

*​


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا ولك كل التقدير*​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*materials6 المحاضرة السادسة (منحنيات التبريد Cooling Curve)*

Cooling Curve ​ 






​ 

المحاضرة بالمرفقات​ 
وهى عبارة عن ملفات ويب من النت من جامعة 
Camberdge
ويارب بكون بفيد​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*materials7 المحاضرة السابعة (Phases & Iron-iron Carbon)*

Phase Diagrams​هو رسم توضيحى لنسبة وجود الطور سواء صلب او سائل فى المادة مع تغير درجة الحرارة والضغط​ 
Important phase diagrams:
1. To show what the phases are present at different composition.
2. To indicate the temperature at which an alloy cooled under equilibrium condition starts to solidify.
3. Identify the chemical composition and phase constituent of the alloy at a certain temperature
4. Determine the degree of heat transformation rule to the case of fusion and vice versa.​

Binary Isomorphous Alloy Systems.
​وهوا خليط بين مادتين متجانسين
ولكن يشترط أن يكون حجم الذرات لآيختلف بنسبة 15% و يكونو نفس الكفاؤة ونفس نوع التركيب البلورى​ 




Lever Rule
Using the lever rule one can determine quantitatively the relative composition of a mixture in a two-phase region in a phase diagrame​ 




​ 




​ 
Types of reactions in Binary Phase Diagram​ 


 






​ 

Alpha​ 

Ferrite: the BCC iron crystal lattice, a 0.02 or 0.025% at 723, and to 0.005 or 0.008%.​ 

Austenite: austenite has an FCC crystal structure and much a higher solid solubility for carbon Ferrite. A maximum solid solubility of carbon is reaching 2.08% at 1148 , and decreasing to 0.8% at 723.​ 

Gamma​ 

Ferrite: ferrite has a BCC crystal structure. A maximum solid solubility of carbon is reaching 0.09% at 1465 .​


Cementite: is negligible solubility limits and a composition of 6.67% C and 93.3% Fe. Cementite is a hard and brittle compound


Reaction in this phase diagrame​






​

مرفق ملف عنIron-IronCarbon
ويارب بكون بفيـد


----------



## أحمد رأفت (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*materials 8المحاضرة الثامنة (المعاللجة اللحرارية Heat Treatment)*

Heat Treatment of Plain-carbon Steels​ 

Heat treatment is the process of controlled heating and cooling of metals to alter their physical and mechanical properties. It is often used to increase the strength of a material, but it can also be used to improve machining, (the quality of metal able to be used in machines,) formability, (the quality of metal to be easily shaped,) and ductility (ability of metal to be drawn into a wire).​ 
Time - temoerature transformer diagrame
TTT
This scheme to clarify the phase change with temperature and time to control the mechanical properties














​


Martensite: if a sample of plain carbon steel in the austenitic condition is rapidly cooled to room temperature by quenching it in water. It’s the structure will be changed from austenite to martensite. ​ 
Full Anneal: Is the process of slowly raising the temperature above the Austenitic Temperature line A3 (see the red arrow). Austenitic steel is the most ductile of the steels and has a very high relative strength. It is held at this temperature until all the material transforms and then slowly cools in a furnace to about 50 degrees Celsius when it can be then cooled through 
convection in the room.
Normalizing: Is the same as the Full Anneal, the metal is heated above the A3 temperature line (see red arrow). However, the metal is cooled right away through room convection, rather than through a furnace. This makes normalizing cheaper since a furnace is not used to cool the metal in a controlled environment. Both of these processes make the metal more soft, which makes it more machineable, the difference is that the Full annealed metal is uniformly soft while the Normalized metal varies in its softness
Process annealing: This is used to treat worked metals, such as two pieces of metal that have been welded together. This makes it possible for the metal to undergo further work without fracturing. The metal is heated to just below the A1 temperature line (see blue arrow); it is held there long enough for the metal to change the size and distribution of its grain structure and then cooled naturally in air. This process is cheaper than Full Annealing or Normalizing because the metal is not heated to high 
temperatures
Tempering: This is used to remove brittleness found in quench hardened parts. It is done to improve hardness, ductility, toughness and strength. It must be done immediately after a metal has been quenched and then cooled to 40 degrees Celsius. It is then reheated to between 150-400 degrees Celsius. This heating is usually done in an oil bath; this ensures that every part of the metal will undergo the same temperature and tempering​

المحاضرة القادمة أنشاء الله سوف تكون 
Types of Plain-Carbon Steels​ 
ويارب بكون بفيد ويجعل هذا سبب لدخولنا الجنة بأذن الله​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس أحمد رأفت 
محاضرات مباشرة ومفيدة .. 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ً .. وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك
وفقك .. وجعلك ناشرا للمعرفة..وتستحق تقييم..

دمت بخير .. وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## نسيم الفل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع جميل جداً*
*أريد معلومات وصور توضيحية مفصلة عن البنية البلورية وعيوبها
الرجاء ارسال المعلومات إلى [email protected] 
وشكراً*​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر للمهندس / محمد باشراحيل
و للمهندس / نسيم الفل
وبالنسبة للمهندس نسيم الفل لقد أرسلت لك البيانات المطلوبة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*المحاضرة التاسعةMaterials9 (انواع الحديدوالكربون Plain Carbon Steel)*

PlainCarbonStell,Stainlesssteels & 
Cast Iron​ 
Plain-carbon steels types​ 

Low Carbon Plain-Carbon Steels​

The very low carbon steels have relative low strength but very high ductility. These steels are used for sheet metal for forming applications (such as Automobiles).As the carbon increase, the steel become stronger but less ductile. These generally contain less than about 0.25 wt% C and are unresponsive to heat treatments intended to form martensite. As a consequence, these alloys are relatively soft and weak, but have outstanding ductility and toughness; in addition, they are machinable, weldable, and, of all Steels, are the least expensive to produce. And sheets that are used in pipelines, buildings, bridges, and tin cans.​​


Medium Carbon Plain-Carbon Steels (1020-1040)​​

The medium-carbon steels have carbon concentrations between about 0.25 and 0.60 wt%. These alloys may be heat treated by austenitizing, quenching, and then tempering to improve their mechanical properties. Used for shafts and gears. Microstructures of tempered martensite.​​

High Carbon Plain-Carbon Steels (1060-1095)​

The high-carbon steels, normally having carbon *******s between 0.60 and 1.4 wt%, are the hardest, strongest, and yet least ductile of the carbon steels. They are almost always used in a hardened and tempered condition and, as such, are especially wear resistant and capable of holding a sharp cutting edge. The tool and die steels are high carbon alloys, usually containing chromium, vanadium, tungsten, and molybdenum. These alloying elements combine with carbon to form very hard and wear-resistant. Are used for springs, die blocks, cutters, and 
shear blades​


Stainless Steels​

types of Stainless Steels​

Ferritic Stainless Steel​

Contain carbon above (0.1%).​​

Contain chromium between (12-30% Cr).


Uses as: - corrosion resistance and working in high temperature.​


Martensitic Stainless Steel ​

Contain carbon between (0.15%-1%c).​​

Contain chromium between (12-30% Cr).​​

Very hard, high strength, high wear resistance, and Corrosion resistance of the relatively few other types.​​


Austenitic Stainless Steel​ Contain (7%-20% Ni).​

Contain chromium between (16-25% Cr).​​

High formability because has FCC.​​

Weldability.​​





​ 

Cast Iron​

Types Of Cast Irons​

White Cast Iron​

Structure: cementet + pearlite, and so there are no carbon-free.​​

Usage: used for their excellent resistance to wear and abrasion, Industry balls mills and sewage pipes and used as a primary industry DUCTIL &​​


MEALABLE CAST IRON.​​

Disadvantage: brittle because the cementite.​​

Advantages: very strong & high resistance to wear and abrasion.​​


Gray Cast Iron​​

Structure: GRAPHITE + PEARLITE or GRAPHITE + FERRITE.​​

Usage: Rules machines (bed) & Bearings.​​

Disadvantage: Brittle and the presence of cracks and low ductile.​​

Advantages: Excellent vibration of damping capacity,​

امتصاص الذباذبات نظرآ لوجود الكربون على شكل شرائح (FLAKS)

Good wear resistance, low cost & can produce high-precision castings.


Circumflex after the break: Black or Gray.​



Ductile Cast Iron (nodular or spherulitic graphite cast iron) ​


Ductile cast iron combines the processing advantages if gray cast iron with the engineering advantages of steel.


Circumflex under the microscope: a white ground of the ferrite and ball black of carbon.


Advantages: good fluidity & castability, excellent machinability & good wear resistance.


High strength, ductility, toughness, hot workability, & hardenability.​


Mealable Cast Iron


Mealable cast irons are first cast as white cast irons which contain large amounts of iron carbides and no graphite.

ويتم أجراء عملية mealablzation وهى عبارة عن تسخين الى ساعات طويلة حتى يتم تكسير 

All casting is heated-treated.​






ويارب بكون بفيد 
وعلى فكرة انا مازلت طالب بالسنة الخامسة ميكانيكا تصنيع


----------



## أحمد رأفت (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*materialsالمحاضرة العاشرة(Polymers)*

Polymers Materials​

Mean word the Polymer is latine word, consist of two parts, poly=many, mers=parts.​

A polymeric solid material may be considered to be one that contains many chemically bonded parts or units which themselves are bonded to form a solid. ​​

Advantages​​

Minimum finishing, Good insulation, Light weight, Noise Reduction, low cost than metal, Insulated to electrical, no need to lubricant, can may produce multi color, Availability for manufacture.​​

Disadvantages​​

Low strength, No Available to high temperature, Exposure to broken and damaged, Adverse environmental impact in the case burning. ​​


Types of polymers: 1-Elastomers​​

2-Plastic ( Thermoplastic & Thermosets )​

Thermoplastic: Can be reheated & formed.​

Thermosets: Can't reheated & formed.​

Polymerization
•Chain growth polymerization: Monomers link together to form long chains (polymers)​




​​​





Vinyl and Vinylidene Polymers​

Vinyl polymers: One of the hydrogen atoms is replaced by another atom or group of atoms.​​​

Vinylidene Polymers: Both hydrogen on a carbon are replaced by another atom or group of atoms.​​

Homopolymer and Copolymers:
*· *Homopolymers: Polymer chain is made up of single repeating units (mers).
Example: AAAAAAAA
· Copolymers: Polymer chains made up of two or more repeating units.
Random copolymers: Different monomers randomly arranged in chains.
Example: ABBABABBAAAAABA
Alternating copolymers: Definite ordered alterations of monomers.
Example: ABABABABABAB
Block copolymers: Different monomers arranged in long blocks.
Example: AAAAA…….BBBBBBBB……
Graft copolymers: One type of monomer grafted to long chain of another. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
B B
B B​



​








​
Industrial Polymerization Method.
The basic raw materials which are used to produce the basic chemicals for polymerization process, such as natural gas, petroleum, and coal.
These chemicals are then polymerized by many different processes into plastic materials, such as graduals, powders, or liquids which further processed into finish products. 
Some of the most important polymerization method.
· Bulk Polymerization.
· Solution Polymerization.
· Suspension Polymerization.
Emulsion Polymerization.​​ 

ويارب اكون أفدتكم والمرة القادمة هى تكملة البوليمر​

ويارب اكون بفيدكم بشىء ننتفع بة
ويدخلنا الجنـــة ​وأرجو من ألأدارة ضم باقى المحاضرات مع بعضها, وشكرآ ألف الشكر لها​​


----------



## جمال الليبى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس على هذا العرض الرائع .
أرجو التركيز على موضوع البلمرة بطريقة المزيج المعلق 
لان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا 
وإن كان هناك كتب فى هذا الموضوع فأرجو إطلاعى عليها مع الشكر الجزيل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد رأفت (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*materials*



جمال الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس على هذا العرض الرائع .
> أرجو التركيز على موضوع البلمرة بطريقة المزيج المعلق
> لان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا
> ...


 بأذن الله تعالى هابحث فى موضوعك وسوف يتم وضعه مع باقى المحاضرات


----------



## .master eng (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يالحبيب وارجوا اعطائنا اساسيات عن polymers


----------



## أحمد رأفت (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*أساسيات البلاستيك*



.master eng قال:


> مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يالحبيب وارجوا اعطائنا اساسيات عن polymers


 
منقول من موقع أخر 
أساسيات البلآستيك
دخلت صناعة اللدائن تقريبا كل بيت ومصنع ومكتب فالمقاعد والطاولات وأدوات المائدة والأسقف المعلقة وطلاء الجدران والسيارات والطائرات ومركبات الفضاء وأجهزة التليفزيون والمسجلات السمعية والبصرية وأعمدة الإنارة والملابس لا تخلو من أجزاء البلاستيكية في صنعها مما يجعل الاستغناء عنها أمرا صعبا لان الصناعات البلاستيكية هي صناعة العصر التي تستثمر فيها بلايين الدولارات في مختلف بلدان العالم الغنية والفقيرة على السواء لإنتاج المواد التخليقية والتي بدورها تستخدم في تصنيع مختلف الأشياء التي لم يكن يحلم بها أحد منذ سنوات قليلة.
لقد اصبح البلاستيك شيئا مقبولا في المجتمع الذي نعيشه مكونا حضارة كاملة بما يفرزه لنا من جديد التصميمات والأشكال كل يوم بما يجعلنا نقول بكل اطمئنان إننا نعيش عصر البلاستيك الذي هو راتنجات صناعية تنتج من تفاعلات كيميائية لمواد عضوية ، وترتبط صناعة البلاستيك ارتباطا وثيقا ببعض الصناعات الأساسية العصرية كتقطير البترول وصناعات الحديد والصلب والصناعات الكيميائية ، كما أنها تدخل مباشرة في صناعات أخرى لا حصر لها كالصناعات المعدنية والأخشاب وكابلات الكهرباء والإلكترونيات والأجهزة المنزلية وصناعات التغليف .. الخ.

واعتمدت صناعة البلاستيك في تطورها التاريخي بالصناعات الأخرى ثم تفوقت على تلك الصناعات في مدى قصير نسبيا وظهرت أول مادة بلاستيكية عام 1868م يتم إنتاجها تجاريا وهي مادة (السيلولويد) والتي حصل عليها جون وسيلي هيات من تفاعل الكافور مع نترات السليلوز في تجربة كان يقصد بها استبدال العاج في كرات البلياردو بمادة أخرى إلا أن هذه المادة لم يكن بالإمكان صبها في قوالب لتشكيلها بالشكل المطلوب واقتصر الحصول عليها في شكل رقائق استخدمت في صناعة الهيكل الداخلي لنوافذ السيارات وأفلام الرسوم المتحركة.

ولما كانت نترات السليلوز من المواد سريعة الاشتعال وشديدة الانفجار فقد استبدلت فيما بعد بمواد بلاستيكية أخرى صعبة الاشتعال ، وظهرت ثاني مادة بلاستيكية في عام 1909م عندما أعلن ( د. ليو بكلاند) عن راتنج جديد (الفينول فورمالدهيد) واطلق عليه اسم (باكلايت) الذي اصبح من اللدائن الرئيسية في هذه الصناعة نظرا لإمكانية صبه في قوالب ذات أشكال مختلفة تحت تأثير الحرارة والضغط لصنع منتجات ذات مقاومة علية للحرارة كمقابض المقالي والبرادات وفيش الكهرباء.

وتعاقبت سنوات قليلة مر بها تطور سريع لعلم المواد المصنعة وتولدت تقنيات جديدة مصاحبة لاكتشافات علمية مكنت الكيميائيين من تقديم مواد بلاستيكية ذات خواص محسنة ومتنوعة ومتزايدة ، ففي عام 1927م ظهرت خلات السليلوز التي امكن تشغيلها بطريقة قواب الحقن اعقبها ظهور راتنجات الفنيل ثم البوليسترين والبولي ايثيلين في أشكال مختلفة مما أدى إلى إغراق السوق بأنواع جديدة ومتباينة في طرق التصنيع من المواد البلاستيكية والتي ساهمت يوما بعد يوم في سد جزء من احتياجاتنا اليومية ويمكن تقسيم صناعة البلاستيك إلى قسمين رئيسيين هما : تصنيع اللدائن والمنتج النهائي.

أما تصنيع اللدائن فيقصد بها عملية الحصول على المادة الرانجية من خاماتها الأولية ( أساسا البترول ) وتقوم بذلك شركات كبيرة ذات استثمارات طويلة الأجل تعتمد في عملها على مصانع البتروكيماويات حيث تتوافر لها معامل أبحاث حديثة وعلماء متخصصين لإنتاج مختلف أنواع الراتنجات في أشكال قياسية كالمساحيق والحبيبات والعصي والسوائل والعجائن.

أما النوع الثاني من صناعة البلاستيك وهو المنتج النهائي فيقصد به عملية تشكيل الراتنجات في صورة المنتج النهائي الصالح للاستعمال الاستهلاكي اليومي وتعتمد المصانع في عملها على مكونين أساسيين هما مادة الراتنج وشكل القالب المطلوب إلى جانب عدد غير محدود من نوعيات ماكينات التشغيل التي تختلف في تصميمها حسب طريقة الإنتاج المستخدمة في التصنيع.

لذلك يتفاوت حجم المؤسسات العاملة في مجال الحصول على المنتج النهائي تفاوتا كبيرا فمنها مؤسسات ضخمة تقوم بصنع الماكينة والقالب ( مثل أمريكا وألمانيا واليابان ) وأخرى اصغر منها حجما تقوم بتصنيع القالب فقط في ورش خاصة بها كما يحدث في معظم مصانع البلاستيك في العالم الثالث كما توجد الكثير من الوحدات الإنتاجية (الورش) التي تقوم بتشغيل المنتج النهائي فيها بعد الحصول على الراتنج والآلة والقالب من مصادر خارجها , وظهر في هذا المجال شركات تقوم بتأجير القالب المطلوب لفترة محدودة لتلك الورش الصغيرة.

*مزايا وعيوب البلاستيك
*​

يوجد للمواد البلاستيكية مزايا وعيوب كأي مادة أخرى يستخدمها الإنسان إلا أن أهم ما يميز البلاستيك عن غيره من المواد الطبيعية الأخرى

هو اجتماع الخواص المتعددة في المادة البلاستيكية الواحدة بينما المواد الأخرى يتمتع كل منها بخاصية منفردة مميزة وهذا هو السبب في الانتشار الكبير لاستخدامات المنتجات البلاستيكية فمن الممكن أن تجتمع صفات القوة والمرونة والصلابة وخفة الوزن والشفافية في آن واحد في مادة بلاستيكية واحدة مما يجعلها صالحة لعدة استخدامات متباينة بينما المواد الأخرى بخاصيتها المنفردة لا يمكن أن تصلح لذلك. ومن المزايا أيضا تعدد الألوان الواسع وخاصية العزل للسخونة والبرودة والكهرباء ومقاومة التآكل وسهولة التشغيل ورخص التكاليف.

أما العيوب فهي صعوبة الإصلاح وإمكانية إعطاء رائحة غير مرغوب فيها وعدم احتمال درجات الحرارة العالية وعدم ثبات الأبعاد والتعرض للكسر والتلف إلى جانب التأثيرات البيئية الضارة في حالة إحراقها أو استخدامها كأواني وأكواب للطعام والشراب.

معلومات أساسية :ومن المهم جدا للعاملين في صناعة البلاستيك التعرف الجيد على الخواص الكيميائية والفيزيائية للدائن ( الثرموبلاستيك ) وهي مواد التلدن بالحرارة وبالتالي يمكنهم الاختيار الامثل لنوعية الاستخدام المطلوب ، لذلك يجب معرفة لماذا وكيف تشغل هذه المواد بالطرق المختلفة ، فالعلاقة بين خواص كل لدينة وتأثير هذه الخواص على الطريقة المستخدمة في تشكيلها وسبب اختيار لدينة معينة لمنتج ذي خواص مميزة تتناسب مع استخدامه العملية هي مفتاح فهم صناعة البلاستيك وينبغي تذكر العوامل الثلاثة التالية وهي الخواص المميزة للراتنج وكيف تحدد هذه الخواص طريقه تصنيعه ( حقن – بثق – نفخ ... الخ ) وملاءمة هذه الخواص للاستخدام العملي للمنتج المطلوب.

والنوع الثاني من منتجات اللدائن هي مواد ( الثرموستينج ) وهي من المواد التي يتم فيها عملية البلمرة بالتصلد بالحرارة ففي حين تكون مواد الثرموبلاستيك بطريقة البلمرة بالإضافة نجد أن مواد (الثرموستينج) تتكون بطريقة البلمرة بالتكثيف مما يعطينا جزئيات ذات سلاسل طويلة شبكية متقاطعة تنتج بوليمرات متينة قوية لا تنصهر أي غير قابلة لإعادة التشكيل بالحرارة ، وبالتالي فان طرق تشغيلها محدودة بالمقارنة بطرق تشغيل مواد الثرموبلاستيك كما أن العوادم الناتجة عن التشغيل لا يمكن إعادة استخدامها مرة أخري ويستخدم الكيميائي مواد الحشو كمسحوق الخشب والألياف الزجاجية لتحسين خواص الثرموستينج في الاستخدامات العملية.

وكدة أظن انة كدة كفاية عن ألأساسيات ولوعزت تانى ابعت


----------



## أحمد رأفت (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*suspension polymer*



جمال الليبى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس على هذا العرض الرائع .
> أرجو التركيز على موضوع البلمرة بطريقة المزيج المعلق
> لان هذا الموضوع يهمنى جدا
> ...


يوجد كتاب وهوا Principles of material Sience engineering
للكاتب William F.smith

The work described focuses on a two-stage process for the production of large porous suspension polymer beads of defined particle size and narrow size distribution. Emulsification has been performed using purpose built cross-flow membrane equipment, which allows controlled production of large emulsion droplets with a much narrower size distribution. The work described compares the production of large emulsion droplets of monomer prepared both by agitation and using a cross-flow membrane. The effects of variations in the pore size of the membrane and flow-rates on the size of the emulsion droplets produced are also investigated. The second stage of the process is polymerisation of performed monomer emulsion droplets using a continuous tubular reactor. Samples polymerised using such a method show a narrower size distribution than similar systems polymerised as a batch​


----------



## مهندس نورس (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل .


----------



## أحمد رأفت (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*materialsالمحاضرة 11(Polymer)*

Polymers
المحاضرة الحادية عشر 
المحــاضرة 2 فى البوليمر وتتكلم عن طرق التصنيع وPVC & PP
































وأنتهت المحاضرة 
وأرجوا من الله ان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتى
وأرجوا من الأدارة ضم المحاضرات جميعها معآ​


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
مشكوووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
مشكوووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك اخى الكريم 
مشكووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## جمال الليبى (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك اخى الكريم 
مشكووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الكريم المهندس أحمد رأفت 

بارك الله في جهدك .. وقد تم دمج جميع المحاضرات..

وارجو كتابة المحاضرات القادمة في نفس هذا الموضوع.. 
شاكر لك تفهمك .. تقبل تحياتي..
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.


----------



## محمود33 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## البورتسوداني (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sagheerjani (17 أبريل 2010)

please help me that a heat resistant cast steel, grade HU may contain a maximum of iron..i mean how much iron in cast steel.thanks


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

الاخ احمد

مشكور ويارك الله فيك


----------



## husammu (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا على الدروس القيمه


----------



## مصطفى91 (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكور كتير خاي 
استفدت كتير من موضوعك وخصوصا بتحيديد الاتجاهات 
بالنسبة للمستويات اذا بتحسن تفيدنا بتحديدهم لاني غير واضحة عنا بمنهاجنا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (24 فبراير 2012)

*دمج المحاضرات*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ الكريم المهندس أحمد رأفت
> 
> بارك الله في جهدك .. وقد تم دمج جميع المحاضرات..
> 
> ...



الاستاذ الفاضل الدكتور محمد
بحثت بين الصفحات عن المحاضرات المدموجه فلم أجدها
كذلك لم أجد شرح الخواص الميكانيكيه الذى ذكر فى أول المشاركات
هل هناك من يتولى عملية الدمج حتى يخرج إلينا من هذه المشاركات القيمه موضوع واحد دسم متكامل.
أشكر المهندس أحمد رأفت على مجهوده الرائع و رغبته المتواصله على أن يفيد ما يقدمه من موضوعات - ربنا يجعل نشر العلم الذى تقوم به فى ميزان حسناتك و لكننا كنا نرغب أن تكون جميع المواد المنشوره باللغه العربيه لإثراء المحتوى العلمى العربى على الإنترنت.


----------



## deyaaj (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررر


----------

